# First time going BACK to where Gypsy had her meltdown



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Good for you! Sounds like you are moving in the right direction after a bit of a set back. Keep it up, slow and easy is always the fastest way to get where you want to go. :wink:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! Like you said slow... Im just letting Gypsy take her time and when she is ready we will do more things out there other then a LOT of walking.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice to hear of people working together on the trail! Good for you and yeah for your riding buddy.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

yah, I am glad I have a riding buddy now!


----------

